# problemas con wi-fi (solucionado)

## yealexxx

Hola que tal, no hace mucho tiempo pude hacer que mi computadora reconociera mi tarjeta wi-fi la cual es una ralink rt3090. pero ahora me enfrento a otro problema, cuando me quiero conectar no me deja, siempre pasa lo siguente.

localhost ~ # ifconfig wlan0 up

localhost ~ # iwlist wlan0 scan

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: 00:24:56:05:25:29

                    Channel:3

                    Frequency:2.422 GHz (Channel 3)

                    Quality=67/70  Signal level=-43 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"INFINITUM2271"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s

                              11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=0000007e52228181

                    Extra: Last beacon: 950ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000D494E46494E4954554D32323731

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B0C12961824

                    IE: Unknown: 030103

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B1B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0100

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

          Cell 02 - Address: 00:1E:C7:BC:E0:E9

                    Channel:6

                    Frequency:2.437 GHz (Channel 6)

                    Quality=31/70  Signal level=-79 dBm  

                    Encryption key:on

                    ESSID:"THE BEATLES"

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s

                              9 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s

                    Bit Rates:24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s; 48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s

                    Mode:Master

                    Extra:tsf=000000298c63a181

                    Extra: Last beacon: 780ms ago

                    IE: Unknown: 000B54484520424541544C4553

                    IE: Unknown: 010882848B960C121824

                    IE: Unknown: 030106

                    IE: Unknown: 050400010000

                    IE: Unknown: 0706555320010B1B

                    IE: Unknown: 2A0103

                    IE: Unknown: 32043048606C

localhost ~ # iwconfig wlan0 essid INFINITUM2271

localhost ~ # iwconfig wlan0 key ----------     

localhost ~ # dhcpcd wlan0

dhcpcd[4313]: version 5.2.12 starting

dhcpcd[4313]: wlan0: waiting for carrier

dhcpcd[4313]: timed out

dhcpcd[4313]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout

dhcpcd[4313]: timed out

localhost ~ # 

esperoo me puedan ayudarLast edited by yealexxx on Sun May 01, 2011 1:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## DONAHUE

```
ifconfig wlan0 up

iwconfig wlan0 mode managed 

iwconfig wlan0 essid INFINITUM2271 

iwconfig wlan0 key ---------- 

dhcpcd wlan0
```

 ¿Qué sucede?

Para iniciar wifi automáticamente en boot:

```
nano /etc/portage/package.use
```

 *Quote:*   

> net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.7.3-r2 qt4

 

```
emerge ifplugd wpa_supplicant
```

```
nano /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

 *Quote:*   

> ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel
> 
> update_config=1
> 
> ap_scan=1
> ...

 

```
nano /etc/conf.d/net
```

 *Quote:*   

> modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"
> 
> wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"
> 
> wpa_timeout_wlan0=15
> ...

 

```
cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.wlan0

rc-update add net.wlan0 default

reboot
```

Cuando se reinicia y en "gnome, kde xfce"

```
wpa_gui
```

"Wpa_gui" mostrar imagen

----------

## yealexxx

hola 

despues de ejecutar me aparece lo mismo 

```

localhost ~ # ifconfig wlan0 up

localhost ~ # iwconfig wlan0 mode managed

localhost ~ # iwconfig wlan0 essid INFINITUM2271

localhost ~ # iwconfig wlan0 key --------

localhost ~ # dhcpcd wlan0

dhcpcd[4313]: version 5.2.12 starting 

dhcpcd[4313]: wlan0: waiting for carrier 

dhcpcd[4313]: timed out 

dhcpcd[4313]: allowing 8 seconds for IPv4LL timeout 

dhcpcd[4313]: timed out 

localhost ~ # 

```

----------

## DONAHUE

por favor continúe con:

Para iniciar wifi automáticamente en boot:

```
nano /etc/portage/package.use
```

 *Quote:*   

> net-wireless/wpa_supplicant-0.7.3-r2 qt4

 

```
emerge ifplugd wpa_supplicant
```

```
nano /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

 *Quote:*   

> ctrl_interface=DIR=/var/run/wpa_supplicant GROUP=wheel
> 
> update_config=1
> 
> ap_scan=1
> ...

 sustituir su "clave wep" valor

```
nano /etc/conf.d/net
```

 *Quote:*   

> modules_wlan0="wpa_supplicant"
> 
> wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"
> 
> wpa_timeout_wlan0=15
> ...

 

```
cd /etc/init.d

ln -s net.lo net.wlan0

rc-update add net.wlan0 default

reboot
```

Cuando se reinicia y en "gnome, kde, xfce"

```
wpa_gui
```

"Wpa_gui" mostrar imagen

 *Quote:*   

> wlan0 Scan completed : 
> 
> Cell 01 - Address: 00:24:56:05:25:29 
> 
> Channel:3 
> ...

 "Mode:Master" en el iwlist scan ha sido un síntoma de un problema sin solución cada vez que lo he visto.

"Wlan0" está tratando de ser un router (punto de acceso) y no intenta conectarse al punto de acceso real.

Si los pasos por encima no funcionan, puede que tenga que hacer de nuevo el núcleo de utilizar los controladores de puesta en escena (Staging Drivers).

----------

## yealexxx

Hola pues malas noticias supongo que si voy a tener que recompliar el kernel, pues al ejecutar

```

rc-update add net.wlan0 default

```

o

```

/etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

```

la pantalla se pone en negro, Estando en modo consola o gráfico.

¿sabés si necesito descargar algún controlador para recompliar el kernel?

----------

## cach0rr0

 *yealexxx wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ¿sabés si necesito descargar algún controlador para recompliar el kernel?

 

```

cat /proc/net/dev

```

si existe, no hay que cambies nada en el kernel

cuando haces ifconfig wlan0 up, hay mensajes/errores en dmesg? 

si no, todo esta bien con kernel y tambien firmware, y solamente necesita configurar wpa_supplicant

que pasa si pruebas wpa_supplicant de CLI?

```

emerge net-wireless/iw

wpa_supplicant -Dnl8011 -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

o

```

wpa_supplicant -Dwext -i wlan0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

```

----------

## yealexxx

pues recompile el kernel 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cuando haces ifconfig wlan0 up, hay mensajes/errores en dmesg? 
> 
> si no, todo esta bien con kernel y tambien firmware, y solamente necesita configurar wpa_supplicant 
> ...

 

si habia mensajes de error pero cambie el archivo /lib/firmware/rt2860.bin por /lib/firmware/rt3090.bin y ya no dio errores

al checar

```

iwlist wlan0 scan

       Cell 01 - Address: 00:1D:5A:23:FA:39

                    Protocol:802.11b/g

                    ESSID:"INFINITUM4187"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Channel:1

                    Quality:37/100  Signal level:-75 dBm  Noise level:-115 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:18 Mb/s

          Cell 02 - Address: 4C:54:99:29:18:F1

                    Protocol:802.11b/g

                    ESSID:"INFINITUM2d6c"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Channel:1

                    Quality:31/100  Signal level:-77 dBm  Noise level:-115 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:11 Mb/s

          Cell 03 - Address: 00:21:7C:D8:CF:71

                    Protocol:802.11b/g

                    ESSID:"INFINITUM0153"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Channel:1

                    Quality:52/100  Signal level:-69 dBm  Noise level:-115 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:18 Mb/s

          Cell 04 - Address: 4C:54:99:2B:94:65

                    Protocol:802.11b/g

                    ESSID:"INFINITUMbc33"

                    Mode:Managed

                    Channel:2

                    Quality:18/100  Signal level:-83 dBm  Noise level:-115 dBm

                    Encryption key:on

                    Bit Rates:11 Mb/s

```

en Mode ya aparece Managed y no Master

Ahora lo unico que estoy configurando es mi ip porque dhcpcd me da ip's fuera de rango

----------

## yealexxx

hola creo que todo a ido mejorando un poco supongo pero ahora el problema es el siguiente.

```

# /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 start

 * Starting wlan0

 *   Starting wpa_supplicant on wlan0 ...

Line 4: unknown global field 'mode=1'.

Line 4: Invalid configuration line 'mode=1'.

Failed to read or parse configuration '/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplican  [ !! ]

```

y cuando lo intento por medio de

```

# iwconfig wlan0 essid INFINITUM2271 key 11111111

#dhcpcd wlan0 

```

me da una ip fuera de lo normal y no me deja salir a internet.

```

localhost ~ # ifconfig

eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 3c:4a:92:55:85:e9  

          inet addr:192.168.1.67  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::3e4a:92ff:fe55:85e9/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:1027 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:637 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:252265 (246.3 KiB)  TX bytes:83445 (81.4 KiB)

          Interrupt:42 Base address:0x8000 

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback  

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:264 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:264 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:16392 (16.0 KiB)  TX bytes:16392 (16.0 KiB)

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr e0:2a:82:1d:d3:f6  

          inet addr:169.254.141.240  Bcast:169.254.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0

          inet6 addr: fe80::e22a:82ff:fe1d:d3f6/64 Scope:Link

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:3498 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:1428 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000 

          RX bytes:318056 (310.6 KiB)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

          Interrupt:17 

```

----------

## vtor

Hello all. I've followed this thread and got good results thank you DONAHUE. I've the same RT3090 wireless card, the same problems and the same results

 *Quote:*   

>  ~# eselect kernel list
> 
> Available kernel symlink targets:
> 
>   [1]   linux-2.6.37-gentoo-r4
> ...

 

menuconfig is:  *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers ---> 
> 
> [*] Networking device support ---> 
> 
> [*] Wireless Lan---> 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> ~# lspci -k
> 
> 02:00.0 Network controller: Ralink RT3090 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
> 
>             Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device 1453
> ...

 

i do because dmesg request this 

```
 mv /lib/firmware/rt2860.bin /lib/firmware/rt3090.bin
```

 *Quote:*   

> ~#ls -la /lib/firmware/
> 
> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 8192 Apr 27 11:44   rt3090.bin

 

my /etc/conf.d/net is  *Quote:*   

>  modules=("iwconfig")
> 
> essid_wlan0="kendatos"
> 
> key_kendatos="s:llave enc open"
> ...

 

When I do 

```
~# rc-config start net.wlan0
```

 get

 *Quote:*   

> Starting init script
> 
> *Starting wlan0
> 
> *    Configuring wireless network for wlan0
> ...

 

i do  *Quote:*   

> ~#ifconfig wlan0 up
> 
> ~#

 

obviously

 *Quote:*   

> ~#ifconfig
> 
> lo             Link encap:Local Loopback
> 
> .              .................
> ...

 

but  

```
~# rc-config start net.wlan0
```

 *Quote:*   

> Starting init script
> 
> *Starting wlan0
> 
> *    Configuring wireless network for wlan0
> ...

  and

 *Quote:*   

> ~#ifconfig
> 
> lo             Link encap:Local Loopback
> 
> .              .................
> ...

 

well i do the next, and work!(no changes in /etc/conf.d/net)

```
~#ifconfig wlan0 up

~#iwconf wlan0 essid kendatos

~#iwconfig wlan0 key s:llave

~#iwconfig wlan0 key open

~#rc-config start net.wlan0
```

 *Quote:*   

> Starting init script
> 
> *Starting wlan0
> 
> *    Configuring wireless network for wlan0
> ...

 

```
~#ping -c 1 www.google.com

PING www.l.google.com (74.125.229.50) 56(84) byte of data

................................................

----www.l.google.com ping statistics---------

1 packet transmitted, 1 received ,0% packet loss, time 0ms

................................................

~#
```

i don't see how make work only net.wlan0 , I make this, but not work:

 *Quote:*   

> ~#cat run_wifi
> 
> #!/bin/bash
> 
> ifconfig wlan up
> ...

 

```
~#./run_wifi
```

 *Quote:*   

> Starting init script
> 
> *Starting wlan0
> 
> *    Configuring wireless network for wlan0
> ...

  and nothing.

I would appreciate any idea. Thank for advance.Last edited by vtor on Fri Apr 29, 2011 4:41 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## yealexxx

realicé lo siguente

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> localhost linux # ifconfig wlan0 up
> 
> localhost linux # iwconfig wlan0 essid INFINITUM2271
> ...

 

y esto fue lo que me salio

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Starting init script
> 
>  * Starting wlan0
> ...

 

¿Qué puedo hacer ? ¿Esperar a que salga otra versión de kernel? Y también tengo configurado mi kernel justo como lo pusiste gracias a DONAHUE

----------

## tomk

Movido de Networking & Security a Spanish.

Debes postear en el foro Español si las preguntas están en Castellano aunque también puedes postear la misma pregunta en Ingles en el foro apropio.

----------

## vtor

i'm sorry in the script above should read

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ~#cat run_wifi 
> 
> #!/bin/bash 
> ...

 

Further  *Quote:*   

> ~#iwconfig wlan0 essid kendatos
> 
> ~#iwconfig wlan0 key s:llave
> 
> ~#iwconfig wlan0 key open

 

is the same that  *Quote:*   

> ~#iwconfig wlan0 essid kendatos key s:llave enc open

 

----------

## vtor

I continued trying, getting the follow

with the same /etc/conf.d/net  *Quote:*   

> modules=("iwconfig") 
> 
> essid_wlan0="kendatos" 
> 
> key_kendatos="s:llave enc open" 
> ...

 

and in the script, I put a pause( thinking, that typing the commands in console, one per one, works! but putting all together in the script not work).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ~#cat run_wifi 
> 
> #!/bin/bash 
> ...

 

and 

```
~#./run_wifi
```

 *Quote:*   

> Starting init script                   [ok]
> 
> *Starting wlan0
> 
> *Configuring wireless network for wlan0
> ...

  works!

Now, put this in /etc/conf.d/net  *Quote:*   

> modules=("iwconfig") 
> 
> essid_wlan0="kendatos" 
> 
> key_kendatos="s:llave enc open" 
> ...

 

And 

```
~#rc-config start net.wlan0
```

 get

 *Quote:*   

> Starting init script                   [ok]
> 
> *Starting wlan0
> 
> *Running preup() function
> ...

  works wellLast edited by vtor on Fri Apr 29, 2011 4:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## vtor

Hi yealexxx, I think you're very close.

in  *Quote:*   

> localhost linux # ifconfig wlan0 up 
> 
> localhost linux # iwconfig wlan0 essid INFINITUM2271 
> 
> localhost linux # iwconfig wlan0 key 4514012323 
> ...

 

4514012323  are hex digits? if not, must be 

 *Quote:*   

> localhost linux # iwconfig wlan0 key s: 4514012323 

 

reference 

```
man iwconfig
```

```
nano /etc/conf.d/wireless.example
```

----------

## opotonil

@vtor ¿puede ser que no haga falta tanto lio de scripts y que el problema fuera sintactico?

Fijate que despues del igual abres y cierras comillas y despues pones la clave y cierras las comillas...

```

key_kendatos=""s:llave enc open" 

```

Salu2.

PD: ahora ya puedes escribir en español, como indica @tomk en perfecto español: "Movido de Networking & Security a Spanish".

----------

## vtor

Hola opotonil, muchas gracias por la observación, el código, presentado en el foro, lo he tipeado (error de tipeo, no copy/paste desde original), si no importa marcaré con azul una re-edición de la línea correcta, de todas formas revisé la linea del script original, con el cual se probó, y está como se pretende.

-----------En caso interese saber la salida con la línea errónea continuar---------

sea /etc/conf.d/net *Quote:*   

> modules=("iwconfig") 
> 
> essid_wlan0="kendatos" 
> 
> key_kendatos=""s:llave enc open" 
> ...

 

```
rc-config start net.wlan0
```

 resulta

```
Starting init script

 * Caching service dependecies ...

/etc/conf.d/net :  line 9: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `"'

/etc/conf.d/net :  line 16: syntax error: unexpected end of file

/etc/conf.d/net :  line 9: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `"'

/etc/conf.d/net :  line 16: syntax error: unexpected end of file                                    [ok]

/etc/conf.d/net :  line 9: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `"'

/etc/conf.d/net :  line 16: syntax error: unexpected end of file

*  Starting wlna0

*      Configuring wireless network for wlan0

Error for wireless request "Set Mode"  (8B06) :

    Set failed on device wlan0 ; Networking is down.

*    wlan0 does not support setting the mode to "managed"

Error for wireless request "Set Mode"  (8B06) :

    Set failed on device wlan0 ; Networking is down.

*    wlan0 does not support setting the mode to "managed"

Error for wireless request "Set Encode"  (8B2A) :

    Set failed on device wlan0 ; Networking is down.

Error for wireless request "Set ESSID"  (8B1A)  :

    Set failed on device wlan0 ; Networking is down.

*    wlan0 does not support setting ESSID to "kendatos"

*    Failed to configure wireless for wlan0                                                                  [!!]

~#
```

-------------------------------fin---------------------------------------

la función preup() es una recomendación opcional del fichero /etc/conf.d/net.example

De nuevo, muchas gracias opotonil.

----------

## yealexxx

Hola despues de mucho probar gracias vtor pude conectarme internamente a mi red pero aun no puedo salir a internet

en una computadora que tengo con windows pude ver la puerta de enlace predeterminada o pasarela:

(hi all after, the more to try thnaks vtor, I can conecct in my network, but I can't out to web, in a compurer tha I have with windows I can  saw the gateway )

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ipconfig
> 
> PUERTA DE ENLACE PREDETERMINADA: 192.168.1.254
> ...

 

entonces:

(then)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cat /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> config_eth0=("dhcp")
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #ifconfig
> 
> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr e0:2a:82:1d:d3:f6  
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> #iwconfig
> 
> wlan0     Ralink STA  ESSID:"INFINITUM2271"  Nickname:"RT2860STA"
> ...

 

y 

(and)

```

# ping 192.168.1.64

PING 192.168.1.64 (192.168.1.64) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from 192.168.1.64: icmp_req=1 ttl=128 time=157 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.64: icmp_req=2 ttl=128 time=4.47 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.64: icmp_req=3 ttl=128 time=1.83 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.64: icmp_req=4 ttl=128 time=5.68 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.64: icmp_req=5 ttl=128 time=3.08 ms

64 bytes from 192.168.1.64: icmp_req=6 ttl=128 time=5.03 ms

^C

--- 192.168.1.64 ping statistics ---

6 packets transmitted, 6 received, 0% packet loss, time 5004ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 1.837/29.600/157.493/57.209 ms

```

```

# ping www.google.com

ping: unknown host www.google.com

```

----------

## opotonil

Si al hacer "ping 209.85.227.106" te responde, es que esta fallando la resolucion de nombres:

Edita "/etc/resolv.conf":

```

nameserver 8.8.8.8

```

Prueba otra vez "ping www.google.com" si te responde puedes editar "/etc/conf.d/net" para que quede algo asi:

```

config_eth0=("dhcp") 

modules=(iwconfig) 

essid_wlan0="INFINITUM2271" 

key_INFINITUM2271="4514013784 enc open" 

config_wlan0=("192.168.1.60 netmask 255.255.255.0 brd 192.168.1.255") 

routes_wlan0=("default via 192.168.1.254") 

dns_servers_wlan0=("8.8.8.8")

```

Por otra parte si en la red hay un servidor dhcp y tienes instalado un cliente dhcp como dchpcd te valdria con:

```

config_eth0=("dhcp") 

essid_wlan0="INFINITUM2271" 

key_INFINITUM2271="4514013784 enc open" 

config_wlan0=("dhcp") 

```

Salu2.

----------

## vtor

Que bueno yealexxx

prueba hacer ping 

```
ping -I wlan0 -c 3 64.5.62.82
```

el -I wlan0 es para usar la interfaz wlan0, si va bien, entonces necesitas un servidor de nombre de dominios (DNS), la ip 64.5.62.82 corresponde al sitio dev.gentoo.org según http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=3; por lo que deberías tener algo como,

en /etc/resolv.conf ,  *Quote:*   

> nameserver 200.48.225.130
> 
> nameserver 200.48.225.146

 

de todas formas, quisiera observar lo siguiente para una conexión básica

-por lo regular una puerta de enlace es del tipo 192.168.1.1

-en tu fichero /etc/conf.d/net *Quote:*   

> config_eth0=("dhcp") 
> 
> modules=(iwconfig) 
> 
> essid_wlan0="INFINITUM2271" 
> ...

  tener eth0 "podría" traer conflictos, al levantar con la misma ip, 2 interfaces distintas, de darse el caso. Comentar dicha línea.

Así pues no deberías tener el fichero

 *Quote:*   

> /etc/init.d/net.eth0
> 
> /etc/runlevels/default/net.eth0

 los cuales son enlaces

Agradeceré, observación al comentario, para esclarecer para mí estos puntos.

Espero te sirva de ayuda, y bueno gracias yealexxx por el post que a mi, también me sirvió.

----------

## vtor

Hola opotonil, la primera parte de mi respuesta es muy similar a la tuya, no estaba, cuando decidí publicar sino, después de haber publicado, disculpas en todo caso.

Hola yealexxx, he notado que en  *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cat /etc/conf.d/net 
> 
> config_eth0=("dhcp") 
> ...

 

y en  *Quote:*   

> #iwconfig 
> 
> wlan0 Ralink STA ESSID:"INFINITUM2271" Nickname:"RT2860STA" 
> 
> Mode:Managed Frequency=2.427 GHz Access Point: 00:24:56:05:25:29 
> ...

  las claves son diferentes, valga la redundancia no olvides que estás deberán estar en hexadecimal, salvo que uses el parametro s: antes.

----------

## yealexxx

gracias a todos. por fin me puedo conectar a internet lo unico que tuve que hacer de más fue:

en /etc/conf.d/net

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> config_wlan0=("dhcp")
> 
> 

 

----------

